# Carpet Repair



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Anyone do carpet repair? I have a few unsightly spots that I need fixed, preferably before the boss notices.....


----------



## rgoldberg (Jul 6, 2010)

did you find someone? I've got a good buddy that is a carpet guy, runs his own business. If you still need someone PM me and I'll get you his number.


----------

